

Google Chrome OS: unlike Android, it's open source - Garbage
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/08/google_chrome_os_is_not_andorid/

======
davidw
Are they trolling, or what? Android _is_ open source, it's just not developed
in the open, in the spirit of most open source projects.

